# 1032, Good find?



## Dpregs

Hey guys,
been on here for a while, mostly reading and not posting. But yesterday I found a JD 1032 blower on a local site. Went and took a look at it. Had been sitting since winter, so I asked the guy to put some gas in it so we could start it. he said he never pull started it, only used the electric starter...so I was worried.

Regardless, he put fuel in....and it came pouring out the fuel shut off and the carb (easy fix). Gave it a pull and started right up! Sounded great, muffler was loose....not sure what that means yet as I have not taken it apart. Checked the bearings on the auger and everything was tight! no looseness what so ever. The auger ran great as well.

So, he wanted $375 for it, but I walked him through the problems with the fuel leaks and the carb replacement and the possible muffler issue. I offered him quite a bit less and at first he balked, but as I was about to get into the truck.....we came to an agreement....a very favorable one I believe.

My only concern is that I don't know what the 4 way death spikes on the wheels are. AND...it is only on one side. Anyone know what that is for, and if it is necessary?

Here is the pic I have of it:


----------



## sscotsman

Sounds like a good deal! and a good machine..
I cant tell what you mean by "4 way death spikes on the wheels"..
there is nothing unusual visible in the photo..

Scot


----------



## Dpregs

on the inside of the wheel, coming off the axle is a device that looks like spikes.

This is not my blower, but you can see the spikes on it. Must be for breaking snow....I'm guess.


----------



## db130

maybe a differential lock?


----------



## sscotsman

Looks like it could be a bracket to hold a hubcap, but the hubcap is now missing.
Snowblower "hubcaps" are unusual, but they do exist..Ariens offered small decorative ones for the 10,000 series:










a previous owner of the JD snowblower might have added a hubcap from a JD garden tractor, like this:

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/...ered-john-deere-x740-today-ford-truck-181-jpg

or any other garden tractor hubcap, if the size was right..
just a guess! I could be wrong, but "hubcap" was the first thing that popped into my head..

Scot


----------



## sidegrinder

+1 on the diff lock


----------



## nwcove

was gunna guess that it was some sort of attachment for rubber tire chains, but since there are at least two different blowers with it on there....will have to go with the majority.....diff lock.


----------



## micah68kj

Diff lock.
Screw it in clockwise to lock and ccw for freewheel.
I just used my foot to do it on mine for the very brief time I owned it.


----------



## Dpregs

Thank you for the replies! I will give that a shot once I get my other projects done.


----------



## Dpregs

One more question, is there supposed to be a lock on both sides?


----------



## 43128

those were built by ariens and on ariens there is only one differential in the form of a knob so i would say no. weird though because my toro 726 has two dash mounted differential control knobs, one for each wheel


----------



## sscotsman

The particular John Deere 1032 in this thread was not made by Ariens, its one of the "original" JD snowblowers actually made by JD, before 1991. 
see here for Ariens/Deere info:
http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page11.html#question3

never seen that type of differential lock before! interesting..
is it actually a true differential? like on some of the Ariens 10,000 series machines?
or does it just lock and unlock (freewheel) the wheel?

Scot


----------



## micah68kj

sscotsman said:


> The particular John Deere 1032 in this thread was not made by Ariens, its one of the "original" JD snowblowers actually made by JD, before 1991.
> see here for Ariens/Deere info:
> The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
> 
> never seen that type of differential lock before! interesting..
> is it actually a true differential? like on some of the Ariens 10,000 series machines?
> or does it just lock and unlock (freewheel) the wheel?
> 
> Scot


I can't answer that, , Scot. The one I had was strictly a flip machine. Wife found it for me. I cleaned it up, installed a new belt and rubber drive wheel and sold it after checking everything out. All I can tell you is that if you spin it down it makes everything turn together, just as if you move the locking pin on a pin type axle. Nice, well built machines.


----------



## Shryp

sscotsman said:


> The particular John Deere 1032 in this thread was not made by Ariens, its one of the "original" JD snowblowers actually made by JD, before 1991.
> see here for Ariens/Deere info:
> The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
> 
> never seen that type of differential lock before! interesting..
> is it actually a true differential? like on some of the Ariens 10,000 series machines?
> or does it just lock and unlock (freewheel) the wheel?
> 
> Scot


It is a differential. jtclays has posted pictures of the pieces. It is a 2 piece axle running through the differential with a standard open differential movement. When you tighten that wingnut it tightens a rubber washer down to lock the 2 halves together. This is assuming the differential assembly isn't all rusty and not moving.


----------



## Dpregs

wow, thanks for all the info guys! I will be getting to the blower as soon as I finish spraying my jd cart, sears deck, and putting my 317 back together. 

If this thing is as beasty as it sounds when I run it......it might be getting the treatment and staying home with me! I'm thinking:
1. pair of led lights
2. drift breakers
3. longer chute
4. new scraper bar
5. new shoes (must either way)
6. And...maybe a new paint job because it is banged up fairly good.


----------



## micah68kj

Dpregs said:


> wow, thanks for all the info guys! I will be getting to the blower as soon as I finish spraying my jd cart, sears deck, and putting my 317 back together.
> 
> 
> 5. new shoes (must either way).


Get'yourself some poly skids. They're much kinder to paved and concrete surfaces. They won't leave scratch marks or rust spots. Lots of us make oir own shoes out of HDPE or HDMW. 
You might also want to install a "Clarence" kit on the impellers to close up the gap between impeller tips and the drum. The smaller the gap the better your blower will throw snow, especially wet, heavy, slushy stuff. Do a google search and you should find it. Some of us have made our own from different materials such as conveyor belt.


----------



## Dpregs

SO.....I got this home back in August it looks like....and I haven't touched it since! It actually had to sit outside under a tarp until today. I finally got around to cleaning the garage enough to get it in.....being a snow storm tomorrow and all. So, for giggles, I threw some gas in it...attached the power cord....and fired right up! Can't wait for tomorrow!

how do you make your own shoes? Where do you get the material?


----------



## Dpregs

So. Did not work so good in this storm. It bogged down a bunch and refused to throw snow with any force. 

So, I took a closer look at it and noticed the impeller is in ROUGH shape. Looks like po had a rock jam that really mucked it up. The blades are bent and the housing beat up. Well, that wasn't going to work for me, so:
1. Off came the carb. It needs repair, some loose shafts. :/
2. Needs belts bad
3. I split the housing and pulled it the auger. The flights are stuck on good! Sitting with PB on it until tomorrow. Any ideas on getting these off? Housing is going to be banged into shape and then sanded primed painted. 
4. Need new scraper bar 
5. Compression test gave 125 with electric start.


----------

